# yeast starter



## GeoS (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm new to this and need help. How do I make a yeast starter. Is it a yeast package, sugar, water, nutrient, and what else?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 10, 2013)

For beer or wine?


----------



## GeoS (Mar 10, 2013)

Its for wine. I'm attempting skeeter pee.


----------



## Arne (Mar 10, 2013)

Use what you listed above, add a cup or so of must, let it sit til it gets going good, add another cup or so of the must, and maybe do it again. Pitch er in and you are on your way to skeeter pee. Arne.


----------



## GeoS (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks. I got my primary ready and my starter is going. I'll pitch it tomorrom.


----------



## GeoS (Mar 10, 2013)

Should I let my starter sit out or in the frig


----------



## Thig (Mar 10, 2013)

GeoS said:


> Should I let my starter sit out or in the frig



Out definitely, it needs the warmth to get going.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Day before: I take a quart of apple juice and warm it to about 90 degrees. Stir ina teaspoon of yeast nutrient and a teaspoon of yeast energizer, add about 3 tablespoons of sugar and then the yeast. cover it over night in a warm spot


----------



## GeoS (Mar 12, 2013)

How long should it take for skeeter pee to begin to ferment? I have 5.5 gal in a 6 gal bucket. Its been a day since I put the yeast in and I do not see any "burping" in the airlock.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 12, 2013)

Skeeter pee should be without airlock. Just put the lid on, but don't snap it down because you will be stirring and squeezing daily


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 12, 2013)

GeoS said:



> How long should it take for skeeter pee to begin to ferment? I have 5.5 gal in a 6 gal bucket. Its been a day since I put the yeast in and I do not see any "burping" in the airlock.



Best way to tell is hydrometer reading. With active fermentation your hydrometer should be changing


----------



## GeoS (Mar 12, 2013)

Oops! Thanks. I'll take the airlock off. I have been stirring it daily and breaking the seal is a pain in the rear so this is good news.


----------



## ORnurse (Mar 13, 2013)

Any signs of fermentation?


----------



## GeoS (Mar 13, 2013)

Unfortunately no. I checked the SG today and there is no change. I put the starter in two days ago. Not sure what I did wrong, if anything. I'll give it another day.


----------

